# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Eerste kuur(deca+stromba)

## shaan

hoi 
ik ben een man van 35 jaar en ik sport nu 1 jaar en ik wil een kuur beginen 
en ik wil heel langzam mee verder gaan 

ik had een idee dat ik ga voor 10 weken eerste 3 weken deca en dan stromba
mijn probleem is dat ik niemand kan vertrouwen om dit spul op zwarte markt te kopen, dus kan iemand mij helpen??????

groetjes 
shaan

----------


## Agnes574

Kun je hier écht niet op een legale manier aankomen??
Er moeten toch ook zulke produkten of soortgelijke bestaan die door sportwinkels/scholen worden verdeeld????

Agnes

----------


## shaan

Now ik heb gisteren op internet iets gevonden so een groot handel of so heet markt plaza die eene gozer zei dat ie alles heeft , heeft iemand over dit gehoord (markt plaza)

----------


## snipper

Hoi,

Ik denk dat, helaas voor jou, niemand hier je illegaal aan bepaalde produkten kan helpen. Zijn ze niet legaal te krijgen? Dan moet je je ook afvragen wat daar de reden van is.
Ik heb trouwens gehoord dat deca erg verslavend is. Stromba is schijnbaar niet verslavend.

Groetjes

----------


## Keano

Hallo,

Deca en stromba is niet echt een goede cycle.....

Met deca is een eiwitspaarder dus het helpt met bouwen van massa...

en stromba een droogmaker, dus het verminderd het vet en maakt de spieren hard.

Niet echt een goede combinatie  :Wink:  

Beter deca combineren met sustanon of test enanthate...

groetjes keano

----------


## Bodymaster

Anabolen werken niet verslavend, dat zijn sprookjes.
Het kan hooguit mentaal een tikje geven als je na je kuur weer wat van de gewonnen spiermassa verliest!

Win je bijv 8 kg, dan hou je meestal 4 kg over.

Verder is Deca het beste te combineren met een testosteron variant.

----------

